

Smashwords Succumbs to Censorship by Paypal - AndrewDucker
http://www.the-digital-reader.com/2012/02/25/smashwords-succumbs-to-censorship/

======
mdaniel
These PayPal chumps are getting on my last nerve.

Last time I checked, American Express does not prohibit me from purchasing any
book or magazine I choose. I fail to understand why PayPal believes it has the
right to assert those kinds of restrictions [barring the pedantic answer of
"it's in their ToS"].

The only guess I have is that this is somehow tied into the US government's
recent attempt to crack down on Things It Does Not Like&trade; by choking off
their money supply.

------
jhrobert
This is just another brick in the wall to make Internet look like it is a
source of danger for all of us.

But we know who it is an actual danger for.

